#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Which movie is the high budjet movie in cinema industry..?

## erjala sunil

which movie is the high budjet movie in cinema industry..?





  Similar Threads: movie quize Pass It On! - More than a Movie - It's a Movement The movie - discussion thread !! All About Movie Tags (what Is A Dvdrip, Cam Etc.) Which according to you was the best Bollywood movie of 2010?

----------


## dimpysingh

Pirate sis the best movie..I am waiting for the 5th part now..

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

LORD OF THE RINGS &nbsp;AND HARRY POTTER SERIES ARE THE BEST AMONG THEM..............

----------

